# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Größtes Prostatakrebssymposium Mitteldeutschlands, 25.-26.1.2013

## RalfDm

Die BPS-Geschäftsstelle Gehrden erreichte die folgende Mail:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit möchte ich Sie auf das größte Prostatakrebssymposium Mitteldeutschlands hinweisen.
An 2 Tagen (25. - 26.1.2013)  werden sehr namhafte Referenten das Thema von Prävention bis zu  Therapie von fortgeschrittenen Tumoren und Rezidiven ausführlich  behandeln (U.a. Graefen, Schmitz-Dräger, Weißbach, Heidenreich, Wiegel, Miller u.v.m.).
Anlass ist der Start der PREFERE-Studie. In Sachsen-Anhalt ist meine Klinik das einzige Zentrum.
Ich wäre Ihnen verbunden, wenn Sie auf  Ihrer Homepage oder über Ihren Verteiler auf die Veranstaltung hinweisen.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist. Aus diesem  Grund sollte man sich beim Veranstalter "Think Wired!" anmelden  (info@think-wired.de).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

M. Schostak"

Der BPS verwendet in diesem Fall dieses Forum als Verteiler für diese Information.

Ralf

----------


## M Schostak

Lieber RalfDM, liebes Forum
Vielen Dank für die Berücksichtigung des Programms.
Anbei der Link zum Symposium , zu unserer Homepage und zur Studienzentrale meiner Klinik.

Der Form halber muss ich auf drei Dinge hinweisen.
Der Besuch kostet eine Teilnahmegebühr (119 Euro) und lohnt sich wohl nur für diejenigen mit sehr ausgeprägten Vorkenntnissen.
Wegen der begrenzten Teilnehmerzahl muss man sich anmelden.

Sonnabend um 10:30 Uhr reden wir übrigens über Hormone...


Herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber H. Dr. Schostak,

wird das Symposium aufgezeichnet oder kann man sich über die Referentenbeiträge später im Internet informieren?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lothar

----------


## M Schostak

Leider Nein, das übersteigt die zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel.
In der regionalen Presse werden aber mehrere Berichte erscheinen. 

Herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Harald_1933

Das Interdisziplinäre Symposium Prostatakarzinom in Magdeburg vom 25. bis 26. Januar 2013 fand trotz der ungünstigen Witterungsverhältnisse einen erstaunlichen Zuspruch. Immerhin waren über 250 Interessenten angereist. Wolfhard Frost, der Leiter der PSA Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Bielefeld und ich waren die einzigen Teilnehmer aus dem Umfeld Selbsthilfe-Prostatakrebs.

Der wahrlich umtriebige und hilfsbereite Professor Martin Schostak zeigte sich bei seiner flüssigen Eröffnungsrede hoch erfreut über die stattliche Besucherschar und ließ mit berechtigtem Stolz anklingen, dass es ihm und seinen Kollegen und Mitarbeitern gelungen sei, hochkarätige Referenten für dieses Symposium zu gewinnen, wovon man sich dann auch nachhaltig überzeugen konnte. Er beließ es nicht bei Dankesworten an die Deutsche Krebshilfe, sondern erwähnte auch die Teilnehmer der Industrieausstellung, die als Sponsoren mit dazu beigetragen haben, die Kosten für diese Veranstaltung schultern zu können.

In der Tat war nicht nur das Veranstaltungsprogramm mit den Fachvorträgen ein besonderes Erlebnis, sondern auch die diversen Podiumsdiskussionen, die dem Ganzen einen trotz Aufmerksamkeitserfordernis eher entspannenden Charakter verliehen. Natürlich war für Insider nicht alles neu, die weite Anreise war es allemal wert. Man kann Professor Schostak nur beglückwünschen und Dank sagen für diesen ersten uro-onkologischen Jahresauftakt.

Gruß Harald.

*"Die Wissenschaft ist ein Ozean. Er steht dem Nachen so gut offen wie der Fregatte. Der eine fährt mit einer Ladung wertvoller Güter über ihn dahin, der andere gondelt und angelt nach Heringen"*
(Edward George Bulwer-Lytton)

----------


## WolfhardD

Harald, ich kann mich Dir nur anschließen. Herrn Prof. Schostak gebührt Dank und großes Lob für dieses interessante, diskussions- und lehrreiche Symposium in Magdeburg.
Ich persönlich ziehe ein überaus positives Fazit: Eine hervorragend besuchte Veranstaltung mit einer gelungenen Mischung relevanter Themen und großer Namen. Der Wechsel zwischen Fach- und Impulsvorträgen mit anschließenderPodiumsdiskussion und Fallstudien machte für mich als Patientenvertreter und eher stillerBeobachter aus der Selbsthilfeorganisation diese Veranstaltung nicht nur interessant sondern auch wertvoll. Ich konnte gute und wichtige Informationen mitnehmen, die ich jetzt ein wenig aufbereite, um sie dann an die Mitglieder der hiesigen Selbsthilfegruppe weiterzugeben, nachzulesen vermutlich so in etwa in ein oder zwei Wochen auf unserer Bielefelder Webseite. Bemerkenswert auch die insgesamt gute Organisation derVeranstaltung.
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald:-

Wenn ich mir das Programm der Veranstaltung ansehe, dann finde ich Deinen Rapport etwas dürftig. Wenn das alles so hochkarätig war, wie Du und WolfhardD das schreiben, dann müssten doch wenigstenns einige Highlights hier berichtet werden können. Ich lese aber nur allgemeine Lobpreisungen und sonst nichts. 
Der Eintrittspreis von Euro 119 ist immerhin höher als ein Ticket für die Semper-Oper. Hinzu kommen  Fahrtkosten und mindestena 1 Hotelübernachtung von schätzungsweise 300 Euro. Damit ist es ja nicht getan. Für Mittag- und Abendessen schätze ich nochmal 120 Euro. Bei so vorsichtigem Ansatz komme ich schon auf über 500 Euro, die jeder Teilnehmer von auswärts  hingelegt haben muss, um in den Genuss der Veranstaltung zu kommen. 
Wenn ich dann lese, dass weder Tonbandaufzeichnungen noch Skripten zur Verfügung stehen, dann finde ich die Organisation der Tagung gar nicht berauschend. Nicht jeder beherrscht die Stenographie so gut wie Du. Gerne hätte ich gewusst, was zur Hormontherapie gesagt wurde. Zur Prefere-Studie habe ich ja a.a.O. meine Meinung als Patient kundgetan, so dass ich mir hier Bemerkungen erspare. Da Du bei diesem Thema aber so gut wusstest, woran es  mir fehlt, will ich Dir darauf  antworten, wo es meiner Meinung nach bei Dir fehlt: Du hinterfragst nichts. Du solltest mal den Mut aufbringen, über Sinn und Zweck von Veranstaltungen wie dieser nachzudenken  Wer daran verdient und welchen Patienten das etwas bringt.-Dann würdest Du etwas ganz anderes schreiben, realistischer und auch im Geiste der Selbsthilfe früherer Prägung.
Vermisst habe ich in Deinem Bericht auch ein paar Worte über das Après-Programm. Ihr habt mit den Professoren abends doch noch geplaudert. Da würde es aus aktuellem Anlass doch interessieren, ob Journalistinnen zugegen waren, wenngleich nur solche von der lokalen Presse?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

> aber so gut wusstest, woran es mir fehlt


Bislang, Reinhard, habe ich nicht gewußt, woran es Dir wirklich fehlt. Nunmehr muß ich leider erkennen, dass es Dir zumindest an allem fehlt, was zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen betrifft. Gerade eben von meinem täglichen Trainingspensum in einem Fitness-Center zurückgekehrt, war meine erste Reaktion auf diesen erneut von Mißgunst durchwaberten Beitrag von Dir, am besten überhaupt nicht mehr zu reagieren. Ich empfinde Deinen Beitrag ohnehin als ausgesprochen ungezogen. Mir ist nicht bewußt, mit welcher Formulierung an anderer Stelle ich Deine immer noch gut vorhandene geistige Kompetenz, soll heißen intakter Kopf, in Frage gestellt haben könnte. Kannst Du Dir ansonsten vorstellen, dass ich neben dem möglicherweise noch geplanten Abfassen von weiteren Hinweisen zu dem von mir als erfolgreich beschriebenen Symposium auch privat noch andere Baustellen zu versorgen habe.




> wo es meiner Meinung nach bei Dir fehlt: Du hinterfragst nichts. Du solltest mal den Mut aufbringen, über Sinn und Zweck von Veranstaltungen wie dieser nachzudenken Wer daran verdient und welchen Patienten das etwas bringt.-


Du scheinst nun auch unter die Hellseher gegangen zu sein. Zu einer Fragestellung über Sinn und Zweck einer Veranstaltung, zu deren Besuch ich mich ja entschieden hatte, sehe und sah ich nie eine Veranlassung. Die Veranstaltung wurde durch die Deutsche Krebshilfe und Sponsoren finanziert. Mir ist schleierhaft, wer denn nun daran hätte verdienen sollen. Ob das Patienten was bringt? Reinhard, was soll diese - jetzt verwende ich mal Dein Vokabular - hirnrissige Frage.  Ich verspüre keine Lust, zu Deiner Hochrechnung von vermeintlich entstandenen Kosten detailliert Stellung zu nehmen. Nur das: Die Bahn und das Hotel kamen den Teilnehmern entgegen. Essen und Trinken war im Eintrittspreis enthalten.




> Vermisst habe ich in Deinem Bericht auch ein paar Worte über das Après-Programm. Ihr habt mit den Professoren abends doch noch geplaudert. Da würde es aus aktuellem Anlass doch interessieren, ob Journalistinnen zugegen waren, wenngleich nur solche von der lokalen Presse?


Dich plagen wohl nächtliche Träume über vergangene Zeiten. Es gab weder Après und auch keine Möglichkeit für sexistische Anmache. Der gute Brüderle diente sogar schon mal dem Boten vom Bundestag als närrische Zielscheibe, als dieser nämlich meinte, der Rainer würde Pornofilme immer rückwärts anschauen, weil ihm so gut gefiel, wenn die Männer ihr Geld zurückbekamen. Bis 20.00 Uhr Vorträgen lauschen und danach im Stehen noch ein paar Happen vom warmen Imbiss zu sich nehmen, reicht aus, um gut einschlafen zu können. Früh am anderen Tag gings schließlich weiter.

Genug der überflüssigen Schwätzerei zu Deiner erneut unangebrachten Einlassung, nachdem Du Dich auch mit Deiner voreiligen, reichlich unüberlegten Stellungnahme zur PREFERE-Studie nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hast. Mir langt's für heute. Das war es, Reinhard, was ich Dir leider nicht ersparen konnte. Bitte, vermeide es nun auch, mir erneut etwas abzuverlangen, was ich möglicherweise freiwillig hätte tun wollen.

Gruß Harald.

*"Tadeln ist leicht, deshalb versuchen sich so viele daran. Mit Verstand loben ist schwer, darum tun es so wenige*"
(Anselm Feuerbach)

----------


## rembert

Hallo Wolfhard und Harald,  ich finde es prima, dass ihr hier berichtet.   ach ja .. und Harald es wäre klasse wenn Du die Zeit findest hier noch etwas ins Detail zu gehen über die Veranstaltung  und Glückwunsch zu deinem mehr als gelungenen vorherigen Beitrag.
Gruss   Rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gerne hätte ich gewusst, was zur Hormontherapie gesagt wurde.


Den Rest deines Postings hättest Du dir sparen können. 

Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Harald, schlimm, schlimm, wie Du reagierst. Von einem Bericht über ein so "hochkarätiges" und hochgelobtes Symposium erwarte ich einfach mehr inhaltliche Substanz, auch mehr Distanziertheit. Das ist alles.
Reinardo

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Reinardo,

ich will ja nicht mehr Öl ins Feuer gießen, aber, das nächste mal hilft halt nur selbst hinfahren und anschließend hier berichten, das würde der Ausgewogenheit doch sehr gut tun.

Sorry....

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

*Gehörtes und Gesehenes beim Magdeburger Symposium Prostatakarzinom
*
Beim Thema PCA und Ernährung stand der Begriff Metabolisches Syndrom (MS) siehe *hier* mit im Vordergrund. Prof. Schmitz-Dräger erwähnte auch Störgrößen bei der PSA-Bestimmung, nämlich ASS, Statine und H2-Blocker. Das war mir bislang so nicht geläufig.

Prof. Weißbach blendete bei seinem Vortrag zu "Für wen ist ist eine Krebs(früh)erkennung sinnvoll?" unter der Flagge "Im Nutzen belegt?" ein, dass von den von der GKV akzeptierten Leistungen für PAP-Test, Koloskopie, Hautkrebsscreening und DRU lediglich die Mammographie per RCT validiert sei.

*Hier* kann man erschöpfend alles nachlesen, was im Zusammenhang mit Screening überhaupt steht.

Auszugsweise dies: Für die zurzeit zugelassenen Krebsfrüherkennungsuntersuchungen ist die Nutzen-Schaden-Bilanz entweder nicht durch große randomisierte kontrollierte Studien (RCT) belegt oder die Aussagen der vorhandenen RCT sind heterogen. Die derzeit verfügbaren Daten über Nutzen und Risiken bei Mammakarzinom-, Prostatakarzinom- und Kolonkarzinomscreening zeigen außerdem, dass Überdiagnosen sehr viel häufiger sind als verhinderte Krebstodesfälle.

Unschwer zu erraten, dass Prof. Weißbach auch hier seine Handschrift hinterlassen hat.

Für wen also? Individuelle Entscheidung!

 Bei Pro heißt es: "Früherkennung kann die Sterblichkeit bei Prostatakrebs möglicherweise senken 1 von 1055  Prostatakrebs geringen Risikos muß nicht behandelt werden"

Bei Contra heißt es: "Früherkennung kann die Sterblichkeit bei Prostatakrebs nicht verhindern: 4 von 1055 sterben trotzdem. Früherkennung bringt Überdiagnosen hervor: 37 von 1055 - davon impotent/inkontinent in Folge Überbehandlung 12/4

Fazit: Unsicherheit! Lebensverlängerung oder Verbesserung der Lebensqualität durch PSA-Screening können nicht nachgewiesen werden.

Prof. Christian Schwentner widmete sich ausführlich dem Biomarker-Spektrum, nämlich:

*PSA*: fPSA/PSA, PSAV, PSAD, PSA-Isoformen (phi)

*Urin*: PCA 3, Proteine, DNA, Methylierung

*Blut:* CTC, Kallikreine, IL-6, uPA, TG-beta 1

*Zelle*: AMACR, p 63, PSMA, Ki-67

*Genetik:* Nukleotid, polymorphismen (SNPs), Genfusion (TMPRSS)

Zu "phi" = Prostate Health Index: Der Prostate Health Index (phi) resultiert aus der Kombination von drei automatischen Bluttests, nämlich 1. PSA, 2. fPSA + 3. [-2] pro-PSA=Vorstufe von PSA im Blut. Patienten mit PSA 2-10 ng/ml. Es ist ein vollautomatisiertes System. Eine ausführliche Beschreibung dazu *hier.* 

Zum TMPRSS2 noch* dies* und *das* und *hier.

*Zu den zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren und deren Kosten brachte Prof. Steffen Weikert es sehr schnell auf den Punkt, dass nämlich doch nicht nur sehr viel Zeit zu investieren ist, sondern auch eine erhebliche Kostenzunahme in Kauf genommen werden muß. Stichworte mit Fragezeichen: Höhere Versorgung? - Standortvorteil? - Zentralisierung medizinischer Versorgung? - Existenzsicherung? - Renommee?

Auch das steht außer Frage: Ressourcenverbrauch, Mengenausweitung, Zertifizierungsindustrie, Bürokratie ....

Für die Vorbereitungsphase wurden 2950 Aktivstunden Facharzt und für die Überwachungphase 2720 Aktivstunden Facharzt ermittelt. Das setzt sich zusammen aus prätherapeutischer Konferenz, posttherapeutischer Konferenz, Vorbereitung Fortbildung, Qualitätsmanagement, Administration, Tumordokumentation, Zweitmeinungsprechstunde und Audits. Den Löwenanteil an dieser Aufstellung nehmen naturgemäß die aufgeführten Konferenzen für sich in Anspruch.

 Die letztlich ermittelten Mehrkosten pro Inanspruchnahme durch Patienten von 300  scheinen mir gerechtfertigt. Hierfür wird letztlich aus meiner Sicht dem Patienten eine gewisse Sicherheit hinsichtlich der zu treffenden Therapieentscheidung vermittelt.

Gruß Harald.

Fortsetzung folgt!

----------


## LowRoad

*Harald,*vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht und den Engagement, diese Veranstaltung für uns zu besuchen!
Ich habe da noch mal ein paar Anmerkungen und Nachfragen, kennst mich ja:

*1.* Wo ist denn beschrieben/untersucht worden, wie ASS, Statine und H2-Blocker den PSA Wert beeinflussen?

*2.* Die PSA gestützte Früherkennung in Frage zu stellen, nur weil man mit den Ergebnissen nicht umgehen kann, ist nicht akzeptabel, finde ich!

*3.* Biomarker werden sicher zukünftig weitreichenden Einfluss auf die Diagnostik haben. Leider fehlen hierfür aber auch die prospektiven Studien, die einen Überlebensvorteil gezeigt haben. Somit wird es wohl nie leitlinienkonform sein! Hast Du Prof. Schwentner in diesem Zusammenhang zum Wert der DNA-Zytometrie gefragt? Das sollte doch ein Thema sein, was Dich ganz besonders interessiert.

*4.* Prostatakrebszentren - da fehlt natürlich auch wieder die Evidenz, dass es irgendeinen Vorteil hat. Manchmal kommt mir das mehr wie eine "Beruhigungspille" vor, was z.B. durch Blaney so kommentiert wurde: _"...the current use of tumor boards at most VA medical centers appears to make little to no difference to the way in which patients get treated at these centers, and therefore has no effect on the quality of care provided to patients or to their long-term survival..."_

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

mal schnell locker vom Hocker:

1. Habe gestern und heute versucht, Prof. Schmitz-Dräger per E-Mail und über seine Sekretärin Frau Behl telefonisch zu erreichen, weil ich diese Aussage noch einmal bestätigt haben wollte. Bei meinen nachträglichen Recherchen hierzu bin ich aber auch nicht fündig geworden, wo das dokumentiert ist und in welche Richtung ein PSA-Wert verfälscht werden könnte.

2. So sollte man das nicht sehen, wobei das PSA ohnehin in diesem Zusammenhang keine entscheidende Rolle spielen dürfte. 

3. Diese Frage stellte ich PD. Jens Köllerman bei seinem Vortrag "Uropathologie - was ist neu und wichtig für die Therapieplanung". Es hieß nämlich dort, dass gelegentlich verläßliche Diagnosen fehlen würden, weil die Pathologen besonders für Niedrigrisikotumore mit dem Gleason mit ihrer Weisheit gewissermaßen sinngemäß am Ende wären. Ich hoffe, das mir diese Formulierung nicht irgendwo angekreidet wird. Auf meinen Hinweis zur Einschaltung von einem Zytopathologen hieß es lapidar, es wäre ja schön, wenn Sie uns dabei behilflich wären.

4. Ich habe ja mehr oder weniger  hierzu auch nur meine eigene Bewertung zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Gruß Harald.

P.S.: An diesem Symposium, lieber Andi, habe ich aus eigenem Interesse  privat teilgenommen, und es ist mir eine Ehre und ein Vergnügen, die dort gewonnenen Erkennisse den BPS-Mitgliedern, so gut es mir möglich ist, zur Kenntnis zu bringen.

*"Wer immer die Wahrheit sagt, kann sich ein schlechtes Gedächtnis leisten"*
(T. Heuss)

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Harald,
auch von mir vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht.
Ich nehme täglich ASS (100) und Statine (Simvastatin 20 mg).
Ich habe 10 Monate nach der Prostataentf.-OP einen zuletzt ansteigenden PSA-Wert von 0,05.
Ich bin deshalb sehr daran interessiert, in welche Richtung der PSA-Wert verfälscht wird und in welchem Umfang.
Ich hoffe, Du erfährst Näheres über Prof. Schmitz-Dräger.

Herzlichen Gruß

Lothar

----------


## hans.z

> ...
> Ich nehme täglich ASS (100) und Statine (Simvastatin 20 mg).
> Ich habe 10 Monate nach der Prostataentf.-OP einen zuletzt ansteigenden PSA-Wert von 0,05.
> Ich bin deshalb sehr daran interessiert, in welche Richtung der PSA-Wert verfälscht wird und in welchem Umfang.
> ...
> 
> Herzlichen Gruß
> 
> Lothar



Hallo Lothar M,

schau mal auf diesen Artikel:

http://www.epochtimes.de/aspirin-sen...rt-373059.html

Daneben gibt es noch etliche Literaturstellen.


Gruß
hans.z

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald und Interessierte



> 1. Habe gestern und heute versucht, Prof. Schmitz-Dräger per E-Mail und über seine Sekretärin Frau Behl telefonisch zu erreichen, weil ich diese Aussage noch einmal bestätigt haben wollte. Bei meinen nachträglichen Recherchen hierzu bin ich aber auch nicht fündig geworden, wo das dokumentiert ist und in welche Richtung ein PSA-Wert verfälscht werden könnte.


Statine senken erwiesener Maßen den PSA-Wert wie bereits 2008 eine amerik. Studie aussagt... *hier nachzulesen* Das Thema wurde auch im *Forum* schon wiederholt diskutiert.

Ob diese Absenkungen des PSA einen Einfluss (Vorteile) auf das Tumorwachstum haben könnte, wurde nicht abschließend bewertet. 

Auch bei ASS, wie bei fast allen nichtsteroiden Analgetika konnte aufgrund ihrer antiinflammatorischen Wirkungen diese Beobachtungen gemacht werden.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## gunterman

*Absenkung des PSA-Wertes durch die Einnahme* *von Statinen und Aspirin*

Manchmal ist es auch hilfreich, wenn man sich noch an Forumsbeiträge von vorgestern erinnert:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9815#post49815
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9284#post39284

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo, hallo,

Hans, Heribert und Günter,

so sollte es in einem Forum funktionieren, nämlich gemeinsam herausfinden, was Sache ist. Ich hatte wirklich mitstenografiert "Störgrößen bei der PSA-Bestimmung ASS, Statine und H2Blocker. Nun ist einigen Forumsbenutzern bekannt, dass ich trotz Hörgerat auf dem rechten Ohr - das linke Ohr ist schon als Baby nach einer Entzündung als nicht mehr brauchbar eingestuft worden - hin und wieder nicht alles verstehen kann. Das gilt besonders dann, wenn der Redner zu leise spricht oder aber die Lautsprecher ungünstig eingestellt wurden. Nun denn, jetzt wäre nur noch der H2Blocker zu klären, der wohl die Magensäure in ein günstiges Verhältnis bringen soll. Vielen Dank für Eure Recherchen, wobei ich tatsächlich versäumt hatte, auch KISP oder die Suchmaske oben rechts in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Gruß Harald.


*"Würden die Pforten der Wahrnehmung gereinigt, erschiene den Menschen alles, wie es ist: unendlich"*
(William Blake)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe 10 Monate nach der Prostataentf.-OP einen zuletzt ansteigenden PSA-Wert von 0,05.
> Ich bin deshalb sehr daran interessiert, in welche Richtung der PSA-Wert verfälscht wird und in welchem Umfang.


Hallo Lothar
Wichtiger als der absolute PSA-Wert ist die Dynamik.
Wenn der absolute Wert durch Statine und derlei um einen bestimmten Prozentsatz gesenkt wird, bleibt die Dynamik, ausgedrückt z.B. durch die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) davon unberührt. Wenn Du innerhalb der nächsten Monate zwei weiteren Messungen vornimmst, bekommst Du ein Bild des Trends. 
Das ist, was Du brauchst.  
Ob das nun heute 0.05 oder 0.07 ng/ml sei ist nicht so wichtig, das ändert morgen ohnehin.
Wie schnell die Änderung vor sich geht, sagt Dir die VZ, egal auf welchem absoluten Niveau.

Ich wünsche Dir eine möglichst lange VZ oder noch besser einen Stillstand.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


@Forum:
Entschuldigt bitte diesen Exkurs, der nichts direkt mit dem Prostatakrebssymposion zu tun hat.

----------


## W.Rellok

> Hvielemi
> @Forum:
> Entschuldigt bitte diesen Exkurs, der nichts direkt mit dem Prostatakrebssymposion zu tun hat.


...aber sehr wichtig ist.

Der Mensch ist keine Maschine, die Toleranzgrößen gelten nicht im naturwissenschaftlichen Sinne.

Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

Harald,
danke Dir für die weiterführenden Erklärungen!

Günter,
danke für die Gedächtnisauffrischung. Ich habe zwar in Erinnerung, dass Statine sowohl die Rezidivrate senkt, als auch die Wirkung der Strahlentherapie verbessert, aber das Statine direkten Einfluss auf den PSA Wert haben, war mir nicht geläufig! Bei ASS, Ibu und anderen "Nonsteroidal Antiinflammatory Drugs" liegt wohl die Wirkung eher an der Reduktion der Entzündungsprozesse, sonst müssten ja auch z.B. Antibiotika entspr. eingeordnet werden!?

----------


## Harald_1933

*Bestätigung meiner handschriftlichen Notizen 

*inzwischen ist die erbetene E-Mail von Prof. Dr. Bernd Jürgen Schmitz-Dräger bei mir eingegangen, und zwar mit folgendem Wortlaut:

"ja, so habe ich das gesagt. Mehrere große Kohortenstudien sprechen dafür, dass Menschen, die eines der Medikamente zu sich nehmen, einen um etwa 10% niedrigeren PSA-Wert haben. Möglicherweise besteht der angenommene präventive Effekt von ASS und Statinen lediglich darauf, dass die Patienten weniger biopsiert werden".

Gruß Harald.

*"Nichtstun macht nur dann Spaß, wenn man eigentlich viel zu tun hätte"*
(Noel Pierce Coward)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung gehört und gesehen beim Symposium in Magdeburg

*Zur Historie der Urologie erfuhr man von PD Dr. Jens Köllermann, dass die erste RPX  1901 (Young) vorgenommen wurde. PSA-Messung ab 1979 (Wang). Anfang 1980 chirurgische Anatomie von Walsh und Rand. Trus Bx. Zwischen 1990 und 2000 gab es die ersten Überdiagnosen und schon eine gewisse Therapievielfalt sowie Stage shift. Zu Stage shift *hier
*
In der Pathologie hielt das Gleason-Grading 1966 Einzug. Der modifizierte Gleason kam 2005, d. h. aus GS6 wurde GS7 Das modifizierte Gleason-Grading brachte folgende Ergebnisse:
Fehlgraduierung: 45.3% - davon Undergrading: 75% - davon Undergrading bei low-grade CA 43.4%
"the vast majority of partcipants undergraded the small tumors"

Fazit: Qualitätskontrolle! - Gleason ausgereizt - Fachpathologe immer wichtiger - Diagnostische Lücke im low risk Bereich unverändert - Zusammenarbeit!
Zu DWI *hier*: 

Zur modernen Bildgebung in der Urologie wurde von Univ.-Prof. Dr. Jens Ricke der Untersuchungsstatus eines Patienten vorgestellt, nämlich:

"66 Jahre, PSA 8, Diabetiker, 3x ACVB, beschwerdefrei, frisch pensioniert, keine Hobbies, TRUS negativ, CE-TRUS negativ, Biopsie 2x negativ"

Dazu lautete die Frage "Was brauche ich als Urologe heute?"

In Kurzfassung die wesentlichen zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten der Bildgebung:
Multiparametrische MRT: Konventionelle MRT -T1w, T2w - Morphologie, Diffusions-gewichtete MRT - DWI-Zelldichte - MR-Spektroskopie-Metabolismus - Dynamische Kontrastmittel-MRT - Perfusion, Neovaskularisation

PD Dr. Georg Salomon nannte im Zusammenhang mit dem Stellenwert von Histoscanning, Elastographie und neuralen Netzwerken auch alle MRT-Varianten und in Richtung Ultraschall natürlich auch C-ANNA, für das er für 257 Patienten von 57 Urologen, die alle negative Biopsien hinter sich hatten, nach C-TRUS/ANNA eine Detektionsrate von 91 Patienten mit PCA, also 35.4% präsentierte.

Was wird grundsätzlich von der Bildgebung erwartet? = Tumor Ja/Nein - Kapselpenetration - Reduktion der zu entnehmenden Bioptate - Visualisierung & gezielte Biopsie unerkannter Tumorfoci.

Zusammenfassend ist allerdings festzustellen, dass viele Verfahren unzureichend untersucht sind, kein Verfahren eine ausreichende Genauigkeit bietet, lediglich die Elastographie/Scherwellen wäre aus Hamburger Sicht bei negativer vorangegangener Biopsie (Echtzeit Biopsie) sinnvoll.
Zur Elastographie* dies*.

Zu Scherwellen *das.
*
PD. Dr. Carsten Kempkensteffen beschäftigte sich mit den Möglichkeiten, die aktuell für Patienten, die mit dem CRCP-Status zu kämpfen haben, zur Verfügung stehen. Ein erster Überblick: Phase III-Studien post-Docetaxel: 
Cabazitaxel:              Tropic
Abiratone:                COU-AA-301
Enzalutamide (MDV 3100):  AFFRM
Alpharadin (Ra-223):      ALSYMPCA
Sequenztherapie post-Docetaxel:
Abiratone>Cabazitaxel oder umgekehrt ?
Wirksamkeit Cabazitaxel nach Docetaxel und Abiratone
Phase III-Studien prä-Docetaxel:
Abiratone:         COU-AA-302
Wirksamkeit Docetaxel nach Abiratone

Es wurden nun auch Nebenwirkungen für Enzalutamid benannt. Zum besseren und übersichtlichem Verständnis habe ich das mal *hier* aus anderer Quelle verlinkt.

Auch für die Nebenwirkungen zu Radium 223 (Alpharadin)*diese* Verlinkung.

Es gab einen Hinweis zur Sequenztherapie post-docetaxel:
"Treatment Decisions für Metastatic Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer Progressing after Docetaxel Chemotherapy: The Role of Cabazitaxel in the Continuum of Care

Als Schlussfolgerung also: "Für Patienten, die wahrscheinlich nicht auf Abiratone ansprechen, z.B. die mit hohem Gleason-Score, früher Progression unter primärer ADT (PADT) und Progress unter Docetaxel könnte Cabazitaxel die Zweitlinientherapie der 1. Wahl sein"

Ein hoher Gleason-Score, eine frühe Progression unter primärer ADT und ein Progress unter Docetaxel sind zwar prognostisch ungünstige Parameter für eine Sequenztherapie post-Docetaxel, jedoch keine evidenzbasierten prädiktiven Parameter für das Ansprechen auf eine bestimmte 2nd Line-Therapie! Es besteht also eine schlechte Datenlage zur Sequenztherapie va. basierend auf: retrospektiven Analysen mit kleinen Fallzahlen und hohem Selektionsbias.

Als Statement am Ende des Vortrages war dann als Herausforderungen für CRPC zu vernehmen:

Sequenztherapie ?
Januar 2013: Abiratone > Docetaxel > Enzalutamide (EAP) > Cabazitaxel
Prospektive randomisierte Studien fehlen....
Retrospektive Analysen von Phase III-Studien....
Persönliche Erfahrung....
Patientenpräferenz....
Neue Substanzen ? -TAK 700, Cabozantinib....
Kombinationstherapie ? Docetaxel + neue Substanzen (Abiratone, Enzalutamid, OGX-011 - MAB der neuen Generation: Abiratone + Enzalutamide

Fortsetzung folgt

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung gehört und gesehen beim Symposium in Magdeburg

*Univ.-Prof. Dr. Paolo Fornara versucht, die Zeichen richtig zu deuten - welche Indizes helfen wirklich?

"Nach 5 Jahren haben 75% aller Patienten ein Rezidiv bei präoperativem PSA > 20ng/ml"!

Nach radikaler Prostatektomie krankheitsfreie 10-Jahresüberlebensraten in Relation zum Tumorstadium:

lokal begrenzt ca. 85%
fokale Kapselpenetration ca. 65%
gesicherte Kapselpenetration ca.58%
Infiltration der Samenblase ca. 25%

Risikofaktor Gleason-Score - 10-Jahres progressionsfreies Überleben - unabhängige Prognosefaktoren:
2-4 = 96 % - 5-6 = 82% - 7 = 52% - 8-9 = 35%

Individuelles Risiko: Risiko-Klassifizierung für das BCR (n. D'Amico 2009):

*Niedriges Risiko*: PSA < 10ng/ml und Gleason < 6 - klinisches Stadium T1/T2a - Prozentsatz befallener Stanzen < 50% oder zwar sonst mittleres, aber nur eine positive Stanze

*Mittleres Risiko*: PSA 10-20 ng/ml oder Gleason 7, oder klinisches Stadium T2b - zwar sonst niedriges Risiko, aber mit über 50% positiver Stanzen, oder zwar sonst Hochrisiko, aber nur eine positive Stanze

*Hohes Risiko*: PSA > 20 ng/ml oder Gleason > 8, mehr als eine positive Stanze oder klinisches Stadium T2c-T3a, oder zwar sonst mittleres Risiko, aber mehr als 50% positiver Stanzen

Ein biochemisches Rezidiv ist definiert als = PSA-Wert - Anstieg > 0.4 ng/ml

Patienten mit PSA < 0.28 ng/ml vor Bestrahlung haben ein besseres Outcome als Patienten, die erst mit einem höheren PSA-Wert bestrahlt werden. Chance auf Langzeiterfolg ist größer.

Radiatio nach RPVE: PSA-Anstieg aus dem Nullbereich - möglichst früh - PSA < 0.5 ng/ml - bei Persistenz identisches Vorgehen, Siehe auch S3-Leitlinien Prostatkarzinom Version 1. März 2011

Zum PSA-Rezidiv: Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate Hormonablation und Chemo sofort.

Nach RPVE ist mit einem PSA-Anstieg wie folgt zu rechnen:
0-2 Jahre = 44.7% - 3-5 Jahre = 31.9% - 6-9 Jahre = 19.4% - > 10 Jahre = 4%

PCA Biopsie/Gleason. Aus der Sicht der Pathologen wird wird bei Biopsien der Tumor nur in kleinen Anteilen erfasst. In Prostatektomie-Präparaten ist der Gleason-Score häufig höher als in Stanzbiopsien. Das dürfte mittlerweile schon ziemlich bekannt sein. Trotzdem sind bis 40% Undergrading eine ziemlich bedenkliche Größe.

Das Fazit einer Studie von Thaxton et. al lautet: 20 bis 30% Anteil aggressiver Tumoren trotz erfüllter AS-Kriterien -  Gleason-Score < 6 ist zwingend, aber auch Verbesserung des klinischen Stagings erforderlich und aussagekräftigere Biopsien sowie neue Biomarker.

Es wurde auch vorgestellt, dass sich aus einer Gruppe von 263 Patienten, die sich für AS entschieden hatten, schließlich 89 sich im Verlauf zu einer Ektomie entschieden und 23 eine Radiatio bevorzugten. Immerhin waren 23 x pT3 (davon 8 R1) und 6 x pT4.

Man erfuhr auch von Reklassifizierung bei AS-Patienten. Bei der PRIAS Studie mit 2000 Patienten aus 17 Ländern war bei 27% eine Risiko-Reklassifizierung erforderlich. Bei einer aus Canada vorgestellten Überprüfung waren es sogar 30%.

Es ist aus meiner Sicht eine nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmende Entscheidung, AS für sich in Anspruch zu nehmen, aber es ist immerhin eine realistische Möglichkeit, noch lange Zeit ohne nennenswerte Beschwerden über die Runden zu kommen.

Dr. Thomas Oliver Henkel hielt ein überzeugendes Playdoyer zur Brachy-Therapie, nämlich der permanenten Seed-Implantation beim low-risk Prostatakarzinom.

Im Vorfeld ist allerdings doch zu berücksichtigen: Modifizierter Gleason-Score, intermediäres Risikogruppenprofil, optimierte Patientenselektion, Einhaltung der Qualitätssicherungspunkte und "High volume" Zentrum: Mindestmenge an Patientenbehandlungen pro Zentrum.

Zum modifizierten Gleason Grading ISUP 2005: Biopsiematerial: Verschiebung der häufigsten Scorewerte von GS 3+3=6 nach 3+4=7a - Prostatektomiepräparate: Verschiebung der häufigsten Scorewerte von Gs 3+3=6 nach 3+4=7a und 4+3=7b - Übereinstimmung zwischen Stanze und OP dann 80%. (alles nach Helpap & Egevad)

Dr. Henkel zeigte Empfehlungen für LDR aus amerikanischer Sicht wie folgt:

Monotherapie (145Gy Jod Seed) T1-T2a, Gleason 2-6, PSA < 10 ng/ml
Kombination (100 Gy Jod Seed + 45 Gy EBRT) T2b-T3, Gleason 8-10, PSA > 20 ng/ml (Implantationsqualität & Seed Plazierung) Einzelfallbetrachtung bei Gleason 7, PSA 10-20 ng/ml

Risikofaktoren: Prostata 60 ccm, großer Mittellappen, bei TUR-P mind. 6 Monate warten.

Für eine optimierte Patientenselektion wird empfohlen:

standardisierte Biopsietechnik, einzelne Stanzbiopsien regional identifizieren, Prozentabschätzung des Biopsie Tumorvolumens, Abklärung Lymphknotenstatus ggf. laparoskopische Lymphadenektomie sowie Nutzung der Risikotabellen von Kattan, Partin und NCCN.

Für die Qualitätssicherung unabdingbar:

 richtige Patientenselektion, Tumorstadium, PSA, modifiziertes Gleason score, persönliches Gespräch zum IPSS, präzises Computer Dosismetrieprogramm, intra-operative, interaktive Dosismetrie, modernes Zubehör, Brachystepper, biplanares TRUS, Brachyballon, polierte Nadeln, Fixationsnadeln, Template, ggf. Fluoroskopie, reproduzierbare Implantationstechnik, Aufrechterhaltung aller Implantationsparameter, d.h. V/100, D/90, Max. zur Urethra & Rektum, ggf. intra-operative Röntgendurchleuchtung, kooperative interdisziplinäre Teamarbeit, Urologe, Strahlentherapeut, Physiker, Radiologe, OP-Team, standardisierte Postimplantationskontrolle, CT/MRI-Analyse: Standardisierung & Vergleichbarkeit.

Die Lernkurve für die ausführenden Ärzte wurde auf Rückfrage von Interessenten von Dr. Henkel für die LDR-Brachy-Therapie mit ca. 60 Patienten angegeben.

Fortsetzung folgt

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Univ.-Prof. Dr. Paolo Fornara versucht, die Zeichen richtig zu deuten ...
> 
> Zum PSA-Rezidiv: Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate Hormonablation und Chemo sofort.


Das hab ich so noch nie gehört.

Fornara selbst erwähnte dieses Vorgehen im Artikel "PSA-Rezidiv nach Radikaler Prostataektomie" im "Journal für Urologie und Urogynäkologie" Sonderheft 4/2006 nur im Rahmen klinischer Studien:




> DAmico hat den Vorschlag von Boccon-Gibaud 
> (Lokalrezidiv = Bestrahlung, erst bei Therapieversagen Hormontherapie; 
> systemisches Rezidiv = Hormontherapie) verbessert. 
> Er teilt  ausgehend von der PSA-Kinetik - die Patienten in drei Gruppen ein:
> 
> 1. Patienten mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit < 3 Monaten müssen
> einen aggressiven Tumor haben.
> Diese Patienten sollen hormontherapiert und 
> *sogar primär chemotherapiert werden, das allerdings nur im Rahmen klinischer Studien.
> ...


In der Zusammenfassung steht dann nichts mehr von Chemo:




> Nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie hat der PSA-Wert auf einen Minimal-
> Level abzufallen und dann unverändert zu bleiben. Steigt der PSA-Wert
> über eine Grenze von 0,4 ng/ml an, muß man von einem biochemischen
> Rezidiv ausgehen. Dieses biochemische Rezidiv ist in jedem Fall der
> Vorbote eines klinischen Rezidivs, das behandelt werden muß. 
> Dabei ist unerheblich, ob der Patient daran sterben wird oder nicht.
> Wenn der Verdacht auf ein Lokalrezidiv besteht, sollte bestrahlt werden.
> Die lokale Radiotherapie kann in Abhängigkeit zusätzlicher Risikofaktoren
> durch eine Hormontherapie ergänzt werden, diese kann intermittierend sein.
> ...



Weiss jemand mehr zu Prof. Fornaras exotischem Vorschlag der sofortigen 
Chemo für Rezidiv-Patienten? 
Oder war das nur so ein Nebensatz in Bezug auf den Artikel von 2006?

Der Artikel ist übrigens sehr lesenswert:
Als einziges hartes Kriterium für die Wahl der Therapie bleibt die PSA-Dynamik.
Alles andere scheint Stochern im Finstern und Spekulation.
Das ist ein bitteres Fazit.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

einfach mal: Danke für Deine Darstellung!

Winfried

----------


## LudwigS

> Dr. Thomas Oliver Henkel hielt ein überzeugendes Playdoyer zur Brachy-Therapie, nämlich der permanenten Seed-Implantation beim low-risk Prostatakarzinom.
> 
> Zum modifizierten Gleason Grading ISUP 2005: Biopsiematerial: Verschiebung der häufigsten Scorewerte von GS 3+3=6 nach 3+4=7a - Prostatektomiepräparate: Verschiebung der häufigsten Scorewerte von Gs 3+3=6 nach 3+4=7a und 4+3=7b - Übereinstimmung zwischen Stanze und OP dann 80%. (alles nach Helpap & Egevad)
> 
> Dr. Henkel zeigte Empfehlungen für LDR aus amerikanischer Sicht wie folgt:
> 
> Monotherapie (145Gy Jod Seed) T1-T2a, Gleason 2-6, PSA < 10 ng/ml
> Kombination (100 Gy Jod Seed + 45 Gy EBRT) T2b-T3, Gleason 8-10, PSA > 20 ng/ml (Implantationsqualität & Seed Plazierung) Einzelfallbetrachtung bei Gleason 7, PSA 10-20 ng/ml
> 
> Die Lernkurve für die ausführenden Ärzte wurde auf Rückfrage von Interessenten von Dr. Henkel für die LDR-Brachy-Therapie mit ca. 60 Patienten angegeben.


Dr. Henkel gehört zum Urologen-Duo Kahmann/Henkel in Berlin, die seit etwa 13 Jahren Seeds implantieren.
Dr. Kahmann ist der bekanntere von beiden - und wird meist stellvertretend benannt -  da er den Prostata-Teil des Onmeda-Forums ärztlich betreut.
Meine Seeds hat persönlich Dr. Henkel implantiert.
Das war vor 7 Jahren.
Nach meinen Schätzungen müsste jeder von beiden die 1000er Marke bei den Seeds-Implantationen hinter sich gelassen haben.
Sie orientieren sich wegen der grösseren Erfahrungen der Amerikaner mehr an deren Leitlinien, da die deutschen Empfehlungen zur Brachy  enger gefaßt sind und OP-orientierter verlaufen.
Ein Schelm wer Arges dabei denkt.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Harald,
auch von mir herzlichen Dank für Deine gute und ausführliche Niederschrift, die ich mit großem Interesse gelesen habe.

Hinsichtlich meiner Einordnung bei der Risikoklassifizierung bin ich etwas unsicher.
Habe ich bei PostOPPSA von 6,4 und Gleason 7a und nur 1 befallenen Biop.-Stanze, bei T2a ein niedriges oder mittleres Risiko?

Herzlichen Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Lothar,

nach Durchsicht Deiner 29 Beiträge - das war erforderlich, weil im Profil keine Eingaben vorhanden sind - würde ich in Anbetracht von R1 mal eher auf mittleres Risiko tippen. Daniel Schmidt und Prof. Schostak haben immerhin auch anklingen lassen, dass Deine damalige Situation nach Ektomie zumindest in Richtung Abschätzung einer evtl. notwendigen Radiatio nicht eindeutig zu bewerten war. Es besteht aber wohl kein Grund zur Sorge, dass kurzfristig etwas zu unternehmen ist. Wie sind denn die aktuellen Blutwerte.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Ludwig,
 bist du dir sicher, dass Dr.Henkel persönlich die Seeds implantiert hat. Ich denke doch, dass es Dr. Kahmann war, der mir 2004 die Seed einsetzte und Dr.Henkel die computergestützte Vorbereitung und strahlentechnische Begleitung in Teamarbeit übernommen hatte.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Harald,

Mein Profil erstelle ich noch. Der Pathlogiebefind war RX, wahrscheinlich aber kein Randbefall. PSA-Werte seit Reha 0,06; 0,03; 0,02; Januar 2013: 0,05.

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
>  bist du dir sicher, dass Dr.Henkel persönlich die Seeds implantiert hat. Ich denke doch, dass es Dr. Kahmann war, der mir 2004 die Seed einsetzte und Dr.Henkel die computergestützte Vorbereitung und strahlentechnische Begleitung in Teamarbeit übernommen hatte.
> Gruß
> Hajoke


Ziemlich sicher, Hajo, gesehen habe ich ihn zwar nicht, da ich bewusstlos war  :L&auml;cheln: 
Aber es war so, dass Dr. Kahmann wegen seiner Internetpräsenz mein Anlaufpunkt war und die Vorgespräche führte.
Für 4 Wochen später war der Implantationstermin vereinbart, damals noch in der Klinik am Urban in Berlin.
Für die Implantation wurden ja stundenweise ein OP-Saal mit gesamtem Personal gemietet.

Am Tag vor der Implantation musste ich ja nachmittags in der urologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis mich als bereit melden.
Dort eröffnete mir Dr. Kahmann, dass am nächsten Tag Dr. Henkel Dienst hätte, sie würden sich abwechseln.
Einer jeweils Dienst in der Gemeinschaftspraxis, einer im OP-Saal.
Ich war etwas enttäuscht, dass es da einen "zweiten" Mann geben sollte.
Er kam dann auch zu mir und überprüfte nochmal persönlich selbst alles, was Dr. Kahmann 4 Wochen vorher mit mir diagnostisch ermittelt hatte.
Nach der Hotelnacht früh in der Klinik bekam ich nur Schwesternpersonal und den Anästististen zu Gesicht.
Erst am nächsten Vormittag - nach der zweiten Hotelnacht - bekam ich Dr. Henkel wieder zu Gesicht zum Entlassungsgespräch.
Er spritzte mir persönlich nochmal flüssiges Pflaster auf die Einstichstellen und wünschte mir Alles Gute.
Ich musste mich bei der Heimfahrt die 250 km abwechselnd mal auf die eine, mal auf die andere Pobacke setzen.
Aber wie ich das bis jetzt so sehe, scheint sein Wunsch in Erfüllung gegangen zu sein.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Harald_1933

*

Fortsetzung gehört und gesehen beim Symposium in Magdeburg
*
Dr. Ute Ganswindt sieht IMRT und IGTR als Goldstandard der Radioonkologie beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom. Diesen flüssigen und gut verständlichen Vortrag aus dem Munde einer Frau anzuhören, hat mir Spaß gemacht.

In der primären Behandlung stehen perkutane RT/Brachytherapie und Prostatektomie als gleichwertige Therapieoptionen zur Verfügung. So steht es auch in der S3-Leitlinie.

Man geht als Minimum von 72 Gy aus, wobei eine Dosiseskalation 74->80Gy realisiert werden kann. Die Toxizität steigt dann aber potentiell - deshalb bessere Technik zur Schonung gesunden Gewebes.

Zur IMRT - Intensity Modulated Radio Therapy: IMRT entspricht Weiterentwicklung der 3D-konformalen (CT-basierten) Strahlentherapie (i.d.R. Photonen)

Prinzip IMRT: Unterschiedliche Volumina des Bestrahlungsgebiets erhalten unterschiedlich hohe Dosis ("Modulation" - damit bessere Schonung gesunden Gewebes bei hochkonformaler Dosisabdeckung des Zielgebietes. Es gibt verschiedene IMRT-Techniken: "Step & shoot" > "Dynamic MLC" > "Rotation" = "Rapidarc" o. "VMAT"

IMRT erfordert präzisere Bildgebung zur Bestrahlungsplanung sowie präzisere Umsetzung bei der täglichen Applikation.

Hier nun die IGTR = Image Guided Radio Therapy:

1. Optimale Bildgebung zur bestmöglichen Zielvolumendefinition
   3D-/4D Schnittbildgebung zur Bestrahlungsplanung
   Ziel: Optimale Konturierung von zu bestrahlendem und gesundem Gewebe zur    hochkonformalen Bestrahlungsplanung - Schonung von gesundem Gewebe - maximale Dosis    in Tumorregion.

2. Optimale Positionierung des Patienten zur Bestrahlung - Werkzeuge zur optimalen    Erfassung des u.U. beweglichen oder sich verändernden Tumors bei der Bestrahlung -
   Werkzeuge für kurzfristige Korrekturen bei der Bestrahlung.

Zur Evidenz ? 3D vs. IMRT - S3-Leitlinie: Keine randomisierten Studien 3D vs. IMRT, aber größere Kohortenstudien IMRT zeigen z.T. besseres Outcome.

Hauptziel IGTR; Reduktion der täglichen Lagerungsgenauigkeit, höhere Präzision - durch Anpassung/Reduktion des Bestrahlungsvolumens ("adaptive" Strahlentherapie) - Verminderung Akut- und Spättoxizität.

Dann gab es auch noch Aussagen in Richtung Evidenz ? 3D - IMRT - Protonen:
Intensity-Modulated Radiation Therapy, Proton Therapy, or Conformal Radiation Therapy and Morbidity and Disease Control in Localized Prostate Cancer.

Conclusions: Among patients with nonmetastatic prostate cancer, the use of IMRT compared with conformal radiation therapy was associated with less gastrointestinal morbidity und fewer hip fractures but more erectile dysfunction, IMRT compared with proton therapy was associated with less gastrointestinal morbidity.

Hierbei waren natürlich noch nicht die IGRT- Ergebnisse berücksichtigt. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wer irgendwann die Nase vorn hat.

Bei einer eingeblendeten Studie von Zelefsky sah man, dass 86.4 GY an etliche Patienten verabreicht wurden. Auf meine Rückfrage an Frau Dr. Ganswindt, wie hoch man denn in München ginge, erläuterte sie, man würde sich auf maximal 80 Gy beschränken.

Prof. Dr. Martin Schostak ließ es sich nicht nehmen, selbst zum Thema "Active-Surveillance - wer profitiert (nicht) das Wort zu ergreifen.



Prof. Schostak verdeutlichte übersichtlich den Unterschied zwischen WW (watchfull waiting) und AS (active
 surveillance) wie folgt:

*Watchfull waiting*: Ziel ist die Therapievermeidung, Patientencharakteristik: > 70Jahre oder LE < 15 Jahre, Tumorcharakteristik: Jedes T Gleason < 8 und jedes PSA, Monitoring: kein PSA, keine Biopsien, Therapieindikation: symptomatische Progression, Therapietiming: verzögert, Therapieziel: Palliation.

*Active surveillance*: Ziel ist die individuelle Therapie, Patientencharakteristik: sehr guter Zustand, 50-70 Jahre, Tumorcharakteristik: T1-T2, Gleason < 7, PSA < 10 ng/ml, Monitoring: häufig PSA und Biopsien, Therapieindikation: PSA DT, Gleason ansteigend, Tumorvolumen ansteigend, Wunsch des Patienten, Therapietiming: früh, Therapieziel: radikale Therapie.

Es wurde auch das Thema Potenz beleuchtet, das vielfach überbewertet wird. Der Median des IIEF-5-Score vor RPX beträgt 20/25 (n=5218)* Schostak et al. BJU int. 2012

Der durchschnittliche IIEF-5-Score in einer interdisziplinären Sprechstunde beträgt 17/25 (n=2500) ** Schostak Charitè, n=2500. unpublished

Zum IIEF-5-Score bitte *hier lesen*. Man kann dann seinen persönlichen Score beim ehrlichen Anklicken der Fragestellungen in Erfahrung bringen.

*Wer profitiert von AS ?:
*
 Lange Lebenserwartung, geringe Progressionswahrscheinlichkeit, erhaltene Potenz, wenig Mictionsprobleme, hohe Compliance, insb. bez. Biopsien, der Arzt - pro Quartal Ziffern: 26316 oder extrabudgetär 86512.

*Wer profitiert nicht von AS* ?: mittlere Lebenserwartung, mittlere Progressionswahrscheinlichkeit, reduzierte Potenz, Mictionsprobleme, Incompliance, Krebsangst, die Kliniken (Fallzahlen ?).

Prof. Dr. Markus Graefen referierte zum Thema "Radikale Prostatektomie - Entscheidet die Technik oder der Operateur ?"

Zunächst einmal machte er die Zuhörer mit eindrucksvollen Daten aus dem Umfeld UKE bzw. Martini-Klinik vertraut, als da sind 5000 ambulante Prostata (Krebs?)Patienten, 750 Prostate Biopsien (konv./Elastographie/Histoscan), 300 primäre Strahlentherapien, klinische Studien, wissenschaftliche Publikationen /1/Woche)/Drittmittel, ca. 2.200 radikale Prostatektomien (30% da Vinci)

Derzeitiges Fazit nach 16.000 offenen und 1.500 da Vinci RP's:

kein Unterschied in onkologischem und funktionellem Ergebnis - kein Unterschied in Komplikationsrate - Unterschied im Blutverlust (250 vs. 700ml) - marginaler Unterschied in der Transfusionsrate.

*Entscheidungskriterium offene OP:*
Patientenpräferenz
Empfehlung des betreuenden Urologen
nach ausgedehnten abdominellen Eingriffen
lokal fortgeschrittener Tumor
grosse Prostaten > 100 gr.

*Entscheidungskriterium roboter-assistierte Op:*
Patientenpräferenz
Empfehlung des betreuenden Urologen
Hoher BMI

Ich hatte mir BMI notiert, um später nachzufragen, warum das ein Kriterium sei. Die Antwort ergab sich von selbst, als nämlich mehrere Bilder auf der Leinwand erschienen, die ausgesprochen schwergewichtige Menschen auf den OP-Tischen zeigten, wobei das Wort andocken in Bezug auf diese massigen Körper allgemeine Heiterkeit auslöste.

*Fazit:*
1. Die Erfahrung des Operateurs ist wichtiger als spezielle Technik
2. Roboter-assisstierte OP und offene OP sind in erfahrenen Händen gleichwertig
3. Trend zu geringerer Morbidität und besserer Potenzrate in der Literatur.

Fortsetzung folgt

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung gehört und gesehen beim Symposium in Magdeburg
*
Der Impulsvortrag von Prof. Dr. Patrick Bastian lautete "Pro und Contra in der Hormontherapie - frühzeitig oder verzögert"

Es wurden die möglichen Nebenwirkungen dargestellt:

Hormonablative Therapie beim Prostatakarzinom mit Nebenwirkungsspektrum.

Wirkstoffe - GnRH-Analoga: Buserilin, Goserilin, Leuprorilin, Triptorilin
Nebenwirkungen: Flare-up-Phänomen, Hitzewallungen 55-80%, Müdigkeit, Gynäkomastie, Brustschmerzen (10-20%), Zunahme der Körperfettanteile, Abnahme der Muskelmasse, Abnahme der Knochendichte, Anämie, erektile Dysfunktion und Libidoverlust, Depression und Schlafstörungen, kognitiver Abbau.

Wirkstoffe -GnRH-Antiagonisten: Abarelix, Degarelix
Nebenwirkungen: Kastrationssyndrom, Anaphylaxie (Abarelix), Transaminasenerhöhung, grippeähnliche Symptome, Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel, Diarrhö, Übelkeit, Muskelschmerzen,CT-Intervall-Verlängerung.

Grundsätzlich muß bei einer Hormontherapie aber auch noch mit einer Hyperlipidämie, evtl. kardiovaskulären Problemen (?), Insulinresistenz: DM, Frakturrisiko und Abnahme der Körperbehaarung gerechnet werden.

Die aufgeführten Nebenwirkungen machen sich bei den betroffenen Patienten nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung leider sehr unterschiedlich bemerkbar. Mir selbst bereitete Schwank- und sogar Drehschwindel die größten Probleme,  wobei ich die Schmerzen bei der Gynäkomastie und die optische Beeinträchtigung als hinnehmbar empfunden habe.

Zur klinischen Wirksamkeit der Hormontherapie beim PCA wird eine frühe ADT bei Z.n.rPX und RT nachgewiesen und Subgruppe: High Risk PCA-lokal fortgeschrittenes PCA und bei Patienten ohne primäre Therapie des PCA empfohlen, während eine späte ADT wohl eher zur Vermeidung einer unnötigen Therapie beim lokalisierten PCA in Frage kommt.

Übrigens die Kosten für diese Therapie incl. für Nebenwirkungen beliefen sich z.B. 1997 für Deutschland auf 142 Millionen US Dollar.

Univ.-Prof. Dr. Kurt Miller berichtete zur intermittierenden versus kontinuierlichen Androgenblockade und führte zur Lebensqualität aus, dass sich zwischen IAD vs. CAD bei einem PSA < 0.01 hinsichtlich physical function, fatigue, urinary problems, hot flahes, desire for sexual activity und erectile function keine Unterschiede ergaben.

Als Standard für intermittierende bzw. ununterbrochener Behandlungen mit ADT gilt, dass man bei metastasierendem Status grundsätzlich eine kontinuierliche Hormonblockade durchziehen sollte, während man ohne Metastasen und bei ansteigendem PSA beide Varianten für zweckmäßig befindet.

Die Beweggründe für eine Intermittierung sind eher nicht nachvollziehbar, denn außer einer Kostenersparnis besteht kein Überlebensvorteil, und ob dadurch eine bessere Lebensqualität und weniger Nebenwirkungen erzielt werden können, scheint individuell wohl meist zudem umstritten.

Prof. Schostak stellte nun für eine Podiumsdiskussion unter dem Titel "Wie viele Hormone brauchen wir" Daten von ausgewählten Patienten ein, und zwar z.B. Fall 1:

Herr H. S., 77Jahre, Diabetes mellitus, PCa ED 2001, cT2c, PSA 12 ng/ml, Gleason 3+4=7, 2002 RPX: pT3a GL 7, R0 > PSA Nadir 0.1 ng/ml, Adj. RTX 70 Gy, PSA-Progress auf 0.5 ng/ml seit 2004, MAB(LHRH-Analogon+Bicalutamid > PSA im Nullbereich, seit 2010 minimaler PSA-Anstieg, aktuelles PSA 0.08 ng/ml, Szintigramm negativ.

Und jetzt?

Die Diskussionsrunde mit Prof. Miller und Prof. Bastian, angeführt von Prof. Schostak soll sich erklären zu:

Bicalutamid weg, LHRH weiter? - Bicalutamid & LHRH weiter (MAB)? - Bicalutamid & LHRH weg (bis wann)? oder Bicalutamid 150 Mono weiter ?

Dazu würde mir zunächst wohl erst einmal eine Rückfrage einfallen, und zwar, wie sich denn der Testowert darstellt. Erfahrungsgemäß interessieren sich viele Urologen in Anbetracht einer Hormonblockade nur selten für diesen Wert.

 Die Diskussionsrunde einigte sich schließlich zu den vorgeschlagenen 4 möglichen Behandlungsvarianten auf Bicalutamid 150 mg mono weiter.

 Prof. Schostak fügte hinzu, dass der Patient mit dieser Therapie noch viele Jahre hat weiterleben können und noch heute lebt.

 Es würde nun den Rahmen meiner Berichterstattung sprengen, die danach noch zur Diskussion vorgestellten weiteren 3 Patienten-Akten mit den dazu vorgeschlagenen Behandlungsvarianten mittels Hormonblockaden hier ausführlich zu behandeln, denn dazu wäre es auch erforderlich, die jeweiligen Meinungsaussagen der Diskussionsteilnehmer ebenfalls hier einzustellen. Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich das nicht für unbedingt wichtig für diese Berichterstattung erachte. Schon die Tatsache, dass man im Rahmen einer Podiumsdiskussion aus dem hier von mir vorgestellten Patientenfall sehr wohl erkennen kann, welche Möglichkeiten sich durch eine Hormonbehandlung eröffnen, und faktisch selbst dann, wie hier ersichtlich, nicht immer streng nach S2-Leitlinie ablaufen muß, beweist doch, dass gute Urologen bzw. Onkologen sehr wohl nicht nur an starren Konzepten festhalten, sondern individuell agieren oder besser reagieren, und das allein bei dieser Gelegenheit erkannt zu haben, belegt doch schon den Wert eines solchen Symposiums.

Gruß Harald.

Fortsetzung folgt

*"Man braucht die Fähigkeit, Fehler hinzunehmen. Man kann keine Innovationen schaffen, wenn man nicht gewillt ist, Irrtümer zu akzeptieren"*
(Charles Knight)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich das nicht ...


Alles Verständnis, lieber Harald.

Was Du da alles berichtest, ist enorm.
Wie man an einem Symposion derart viel aufnehmen und danach schriftlich niederlegen kann, 
weiss ich nicht und hätte ich nie gekonnt. Gerade den Abschnitt über AHT hab ich mit grossem
Interesse zur Kenntnis genommen.




> dass man bei metastasierendem Status grundsätzlich eine kontinuierliche Hormonblockade durchziehen sollte ...


... ist natürlich eine Enttäuschung für einen, auf den das zutrifft.

Danke und dennoch:
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hvielemi



> Wie man an einem Symposion derart viel aufnehmen und danach schriftlich niederlegen kann, 
> weiss ich nicht und hätte ich nie gekonnt. Gerade den Abschnitt über AHT hab ich mit grossem
> Interesse zur Kenntnis genommen.


Harald hat in seinen frühen Jahren an großen und sogar übernationalen Stenographiewettbewerben erfolgreich teilgenommen, von denen sein Gedächtnis heute noch profitiert. Daraus erkennt selbst der Laie welche Vorteile Gehirntraining bis ins hohe Alter bringt. Ich hoffe meine grauen Zellen halten auch so lange durch.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung gehört und gesehen beim Symposium in Magdeburg
*
Am 1. Februar 2013 fragte ich bei Prof. Schostak per E-Mail an, ob er mir wohl zur Einstellung für das BPS-Forum im Rahmen meiner Berichterstattung 2 bestimmte Folien zur Verfügung stellen würde. Mein Wunsch wurde erfüllt, aber ich bemerkte erst etwas später, nämlich nach der Abreise von Prof. Schostak in den sicher wohl verdienten Urlaub, dass in den PDF-Dateien seiner eigenen Vorträge weitere Folien enthalten waren. Auf Rückfrage über die generelle Erlaubnis zur Präsentation in diesem Forum kam gestern vom Urlaubsort die Zustimmung. Ich bin nun in der glücklichen Lage, den Vortrag von Prof. Schostak zum Thema "Neue Substanzen zur Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms" als zur Einstellung ins Forum vorbereitete PDF-Version *wie hier zu sehen* einzustellen.

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
>  Ich bin nun in der glücklichen Lage, den Vortrag von Prof. Schostak zum Thema "Neue Substanzen zur Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinoms" als zur Einstellung ins Forum vorbereitete PDF-Version *wie hier zu sehen* einzustellen.


Danke, Harald, für die Folien!
Sie sind schön und hilfreich ... nur den "Metastasenkiller" Schwarzenegger in Folie 15 werde ich mal wegschwärzen ...
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rudolf,

es wird sicher im Sinne von Prof. Schostak sein, das bei Dir, einem SHG-Leiter für Prostatakrebs aus einer deutschen Großstadt die von ihm so großzügig zur Verfügung gestellten Folien mehr als gut aufgehoben sind. Es spricht sicher auch nichts dagegen, dass andere Selbsthilfegruppen für PCA, die über eine eigene Homepage verfügen, von der nun bestehenden Möglichkeit Gebrauch machen, diese Folien auch ihren Mitgliedern zugänglich zu machen. Es war mir wirklich eine Ehre, in Magdeburg dabei gewesen zu sein. Für das, was dort in zwei Tagen geboten wurde, wäre andernorts ein Mehrfaches an Eintrittsgeld zu berappen gewesen. Das war es denn auch, was man bei den Gesprächen in den Kaffeepausen hier und da zu hören bekam. Prof. Schostak beschäftigt sich nicht ohne Grund schon jetzt mit dem Gedanken an eine Wiederholung im kommenden Jahr. 


Gruß Harald.

*"In der Wissenschaft kommt es alle paar Jahre vor, dass etwas, das bis dahin als Fehler galt, plötzlich alle Anschauungen umkehrt oder dass ein unscheinbarer und verachteter Gedanke zum Herrscher über ein neues Gedankenreich wird"*
(Robert Musil)

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Harald!

  Auch meinerseits Dank und Anerkennung für Deine Berichterstattung. Ich finde es eine beachtliche Leistung, bei einer Großveranstaltung mit den unterschiedlichsten Referenten und Themen das Wesentliche festzuhalten (noch immer mittels Stenographie?), um es dann in konzentrierter und verständlicher Form zu vermitteln. Einfach eine tolle Leistung!

  Besteht wohl in irgendeiner Form die Möglichkeit, über das Thema PCA und Ernährung (Prof. Schmitz-Dräger) Näheres zu erfahren? Dies würde mich sehr interessieren, nachdem bei mir neuerdings festgestellt wurde, dass mein Anteil an Muskel- und Organmasse deutliche Defizite aufweist, was entweder auf eine konsumierende Erkrankung (PCA?) oder eine Mangelernährung im Zusammenhang mit Sarkopenie hinweist. 

  Danke für hilfreiche Hinweise.
  Viele Grüße
  Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helmut,

Von Prof. Schostak hatte erfahren, dass er als Veranstalter des Symposiums natürlich über die Vortragsfolien sämtlicher eingeladener Redner verfügt, aber vor einer Weitergabe an Dritte selbstverständlich hierzu die jeweilige Einwilligung einholen müßte. Da er sich in Urlaub befindet,  käme ohnehin eine Kontaktaufnahme mit Prof. Schmitz-Dräger kurzfristig nicht in Betracht. Das Dich aber brennend interessierende Thema war ohnehin auch so speziell in Magdeburg nicht Gegenstand des Vortrages.

Aber ich habe für Dich etwas ausgegraben, was Du hier nachlesen kannst.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Harald, 

dein Anliegen wird immer wichtiger und deshalb mehr beachtet. 





> Ärzte Zeitung, 14.11.201
> *Muskelschwund*
> 
> *Folge gestörter Signalleitung?*
> 
> *Eine Studie soll klären, warum im Alter die Muskeln schwinden.*
> *NÜRNBERG*. Eine Studie mit dem Blutmarker Agrin soll über die Gründe von altersbedingtem Muskelschwund Aufschluss geben. Ergebnisse werden für 2013 erwartet, teilt die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährungsmedizin mit.
> Vom 40. bis 80. Lebensjahr verliere der Mensch etwa 20 bis 40 Prozent seiner Muskelmasse. Auch die Muskelkraft nimmt rapide ab. 
> Etwa ein Drittel der über 75-Jährigen hat gar eine Sarkopenie.
> ...


Zum Artikel gehts hier

Winfried

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Harald,
Ehre wem Ehre gebührt. Das war eine reife Leistung, vielen Dank.

Vielen Dank auch an Prof Schostak für Überlassung der Folien,
die einen guten Überblick, über alles was in der Pipeline ist, bieten.


Grüsse
JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung gehört und gesehen beim Symposium in Magdeburg
*
PD. Dr. Jens Köllermann gab einige Hinweise zur Definition und den Besonderheiten in der Pathologie des Lokalrezidivs.

In einem Statement von 2009 wurde in einem Expertenkonsens mit 83% Gesamtabstimmung festgehalten, dass nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie ein in mindestens zwei Messungen bestätigter Wert auf > 0.2 ng/ml als biochemisches Rezidiv anzuerkennen ist.

Hierbei wurde auch als Level of Evidence festgeschrieben, dass eine bioptische Sicherung eines biochemischen Rezidivs nach RPE nicht erforderlich ist.

Nach einer alleinigen Strahlentherapie kennzeichnet ein in mindestens zwei Messungen bestätigter PSA-Anstieg von > 2 ng/ml über den postinterventionellen PSA-Nadir ein bioschemisches Rezidiv. Hierzu gibt es dann aber die Empfehlung, dass eine bioptische Sicherung eines biochemischen Rezidivs mit der Option einer lokalen Rezidivtherapie anzustreben sei.

Ausgangssituation Biopsie nach RP: Tumor gut charakterisiert, RP-Histologie, klinische Daten: initialer PSA, aktueller PSA incl. Dynamik, körperliche Untersuchung, Bildgebung radiologisch etc., Therapie nebenwirkungsarm.
Biopsie nach RP: Mögliches Biopsieergebnis: Maligne, Benigne, unklar. Therapieoptionen: Bestrahlung, Active surveillance, keine Therapie.

Dr. Köllerman gab Hinweise zum Lokalrezidiv aus eigener Quelle und z.B. von Conolly et al wie folgt: Autor: bei 25 Patienten 100% Anastomose, beim Blasenhals und Posttrigonal Null-Prozent. Conolly et al.: 61 Patienten mit Lokalrezidiv 66% Anastomose, 16% Blasenhals und 16% Posttrigonal.

Bei einer Biopsie nach Radiatio ist die Ausgangssituation eher weniger gut, nämlich Tumor schlecht charakterisiert (Blackbox) und keine RP-Histologie. Eine Therapie nebenwirkungsreich.

Bei einer Biopsie nach Radiatio werden den Pathologen dann auch Fragen wie folgt gestellt:
Abschätzung der Aktivität (Grading, Regressionsgrading), lokales histologisches Staging, Einfluß auf die Therapie?, z.B. active surveillance, salvage Radiatio, salvage RPX
Verläßlichkeit des Gradings (n.Hormon/Radiatio)

Kaplan et al. 2008 - BX Undergrading 57% - BX Overgrading k. A.
Cheng  et al. 1999 -                 35%                  14%
Köllermann    1996 -                 27%                   0%
Genauigkeit wie bei nicht vorbehandelten Karzinomen.

Biopsie nach Radiatio - Fazit:
Regression: Überschätzung der Regression an Bx
Grading gut möglich (RG I - II) vorwiegend under- nicht overgrading!
Lokalisation: z.B. Tu an Apex und Basis insbs. Tu nicht für Salvage-Kryo geeignet. Fett
Staging: Tu in Fett und/oder Samenblase: Salvage Radiatio vs. Salvage RP

Zur Salvage Strahlentherapie nach radikaler Prostatektomie referierte Univ.-Prof. Dr. Thomas Wiegel in einem flotten Tempo. Ich hatte auch akustisch etwas Mühe, ihm zu folgen. Ich beschränke mich deshalb auf einige Fakten. 

Eine Salvage Radiotherapie (SRT) wird routinemäßig bei Patienten mit einem biochemischen Rezidiv nach radikaler Prostatektomie durchgeführt. Als Standard werden 66 Gy gegeben, idealerweise bei einem PSA-Wert unter 0,5 ng/ml.

 Bei Patienten mit biochemischen Rezidiv nach primärer kurativ intendierter Therapie und lokaler Rezidivtherapieoption soll eine Differenzierung zwischen lokalem und systemischem Rezidiv versucht werden. Man sollte dazu die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit, die Latenzzeit zur primären kurativ intendierter Therapie und den Gleason-Score heranziehen.

Bei einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von < 3 Monaten, einem Gleason > 7 und kurzem Intervall zwischen Operation und PSA Rezidiv (< 2 Jahre) besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit eines systemischen Rückfalls. Wenn sich das biochemische Rezidiv in der Prostataloge, in den benachbarten Lymphknoten oder in beiden Regionen befinden ist eine Radiatio sinnvoll, aber bei einer Fernmetastasierung z.B. in den Knochen ist eine Bestrahlung nicht empfehlenswert.

Die Salvage-Radiatio kann durchaus noch zu einer Verbesserung des karzinomspezifischen Überlebens führen.

Liegt die PSA-Verdopplungszeit bei < sechs Monate, profitieren die Patienten von einer Salvage-Radiatio und das karzinomspezifische Überleben wird erhöht.  Wenn die Verdopplungszeit allerdings > sechs Monate beträgt, geht dieser Vorteil verloren. Die Voraussetzungen zum längeren Überleben sind für Patienten mit einer langen Verdopplungszeit insgesamt besser.

 Wenn zwischen Rezidivnachweis und Beginn der Salvage-Bestrahlung mehr als 2 Jahre vergangen sind, schwindet der günstige Effekt der Radiatio. Auch wenn der PSA-Wert vor der Bestrahlung über 2 ng/ml liegt, ist mit einem ungünstigerem Ergebnis zu rechnen, als bei höchstens 2 ng/ml.

Zum noch besseren Verständnis bitte *hier* lesen.

Auch Dr. med. Daniel Porres-Konblauch befasste sich mit Salvage-Therapie, aber diesmal umgekehrt, nämlich eine Prostatektomie nach Radiatio.

Indikation für eine radikale Salvageprostatektomie: Lokalrezidiv nach kurativer Strahlentherapie (Radiatio) des Prostatakarzinom (Externe Bestrahlung / Brachytherapie) Definition des Prostatakarzinomrezidivs: 3 ansteigende PSA-Werte (Ausschluß PSA-Bounce nach Strahlentherapie) PSA-Anstieg = 2 ng/ml im Vergleich zum NADIR nach Radiatio. Aber nicht jedes PSA-Rezidiv ist auch ein klinisches Rezidiv.

Diagnostik des Lokalrezidivs: Prostatastanzbiopsie, evtl. 11C-Cholin PET/CT, unauffälliges CT-Abdomen/-Becken bzw. MRT Abdomen/-Becken, unauffällige Skelettszinigraphie

Erforderliche Diagnostik vor OP: Urethrozystoskopie (Beurteilung Sphinkter, Blaseninfiltration, Blasenkapazität)
Prognostisch günstige Parameter für Kuration bei Salvage-RPX: Vorangegangene LDR-Brachytherapie, Gleason Score = 6, weniger als 50% der Stanzen positiv, PSA-Verdoppelungszeit = 12 Monate.

Postoperativ günstige Prognosemarker: Tumorstadium = pT2c, Negative Schnittränder (R0), fehlende Lymphknotenmetastasierung, fehlender Samenblasenbefall.

Risiken der Salvageoperation: Rektumverletzungen: 2-6%, Anastomosenstrikturen: 12-32%, Inkontinenz: LDR-Brachytherapie: 0-4%, HDR-Brachytherapie/perkutane Radiatio: 23%

Zur Diagnose des Lokal-Rezidivs diese Prä-Radiatio Parameter: cT-Stadium < T3b, NO, PSA < 10 ng/ml, Gleason < (3+4) = 7

Posttherapeutische Parameter: später PSA-Relapse (> 1-2 Jahre nach Radiatio), langsamer PSA-Anstieg (PSADT > 10-12 Monate)

Eine histologische Sicherung ist bislang noch obligatorisch vor einer Salvage-Therapie.

 Neben der PSA-Detektion auch Ki67-Antigen (Proliferationsmarker). Biopsie nur nach PSA-Bounce!

Zu den PET/CT- und Histologischen Befunden RSP nur soviel:

"High correlation between PET/CT results and histology of RP specimens".

Hier noch ein paar Daten bzw. Vergleiche:

Sensitivity of PET/CT vs TRUS guided biopsy 100% von 72%
Specificity of PET/CT vs TRUS guided biopsy  97% von 85%

High diagnostic accuracy of C-11-Choline PET/CT with regard tp location & number of cancer foci. C-11-choline PET/CT seems to be superior to biopsy to detect locally recurrent PCA after RT.

Vor einer Salvage-Therapie sollte man aber noch grundsätzlich abwägen, dass viele Patienten sich bereits in der 8.Lebensdekade mit beachtlichen Komorbidiäten befinden. Bei Patienten mit einer PSADT > Monaten könnte ein Abwarten/Beobachten angemessen sein: 5-year metastasis-free survival 92% (Nach Pinover, 2003). Aber andere Patienten sind jung, fit und wünschen eine zweite Chance auf Heilung.

Die Salvageprostatektomie ist die einzige kurative Option, es ist aber sorgfältige Diagnostik vor der Operation erforderlich und bei geeigneten Patienten kann mit einem sehr guten onkologischen und funktionellen Ergebnis gerechnet werden.

Es berichtete nun noch PD. Dr. Andreas Blana über Thermoablative Salvagetherapie

Vorab etwas zu den EAU guidelines 2011: High-intensity focused ultrasound might be an alternative, however, patients have to informed about the experimental nature of this treatment modality due to the short follow-uo periods reported.

In der S3 Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom (neu 2011) heißt es denn auch: Die HIFU-Therapie kann zur Therapie des histologisch gesicherten isolierten Lokalrezidiv nach perkutaner Strahlentherapie eingesetzt werden. Der Patient soll über den experimentellen Charakter dieses Verfahren als Salvage-Therapie und über die Therapiealternativen informiert werden. Empfehlungsgrad 0.

Zur Technik: Ablatherm: Läsionen 19-26 mm, Bildgebungsschallkopf 7.5 MHz, spezielle Software für Salvagetherapie.

Sonablate: Läsionen 10 mm (2-3 Reihen), Bildgebungsschallkopf 4 MHz

Die Nebenwirkungen haben sich durch angepasste Behandlungsparameter (seit 2002) verringert. Trotzdem aus 3 Patientenkollektiven nach Therapie Inkontinenz zwischen 8-25%, Fisteln 0.4% und Strikturen 12.8% 

Zur Frage, was von dieser Therapie zu halten ist, erfährt man dies: Evidenzlage ungenügend, aber schlechter als bei Salvage RPE/Salvage Brachy?, im kurzfristigen FU onkologisch wirksam, Nebenwirkungsrate erheblich höher als bei Einsatz als Primärtherapie, aber evtl. niedriger als bei Salvage RPE.

Bei der abschließenden Podiumsdiskussion zu den Möglichkeiten der Salvage Therapien fehlte Prof. Heidenreich, aber Dr. Porres-Konblauch hat ihn würdig vertreten können.

Schon in meinen bisherigen Berichten zu diesem Symposium habe ich anklingen lassen, dass mich der gesamte Ablauf begeistert, eher noch fasziniert hat. Die wirklich empfundene Harmonie nicht nur unter den Gästen, sondern auch unter den eingeladenen Rednern hat mich zusätzlich beeindruckt. Wer den freundschaftlichen, fast kameradschaftlichen Kontakt, besonders der Mediziner untereinander, erlebt hat, kommt nicht umhin, Sympathie für diesen Personenkreis zu empfinden. Natürlich ist es eine andere Welt in so einer lockeren Atmosphäre, die ein Symposium umgibt, fernab vom Klinikalltag. Anstrengend war es letztlich für alle, ob Vortragender oder Zuhörer. Den Beifall von über 250 Teilnehmern hatte sich ganz besonders aber Prof. Schostak am Ende verdient. 

Gruß Harald.

----------


## rembert

und der wurde ja hier erfolgreich vergrault.. hoffe er denkt nochmal um .    Vielen Dank Harald für Deine ernorme Arbeit die Du dir hier gemacht hast.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Harald!

Danke für den Link zur Charite`, der ebenfalls gute Information zum Thema Sarkopenie liefert. Ich werde mich zu diesem Thema noch ausführlicher melden, vermutlich aber in einem eigenen Thread, um Dein wertvolles Thema hier nicht zu verwässern.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Randnotiz zum Symposium in Mageburg
*
Der stets zu humorigen oder auch spitzen Bemerkungen aufgelegte Prof. Weißbach scherzte zu Beginn seines Vortrages in Richtung der beiden Hamburger Kollegen mit der Bemerkung "gut möglich, dass der neue Berliner Flughafen noch vor der Elbharmonie fertig wird"

*"Das Leben ist ein Violinkonzert geben, während man Geige spielen lernt"*
(Samuel Butler)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## RalfDm

Die Veranstalter des  Symposiums haben jetzt eine ausführliche Zusammenfassung der  wesentlichen Inhalte verfügbar gemacht, die *hier*  als PDF-Datei  heruntergeladen werden kann.

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Anmerken würde ich gerne, dass natürlich auch ich die hervorragenden Einzelaufzeichnungen von Harald-1933 anerkenne. Das war viel Arbeit und viele unter uns konnten wertvolle Informationen unsere Krankheit betreffend seinen Notizen entnehmen. 

Das war Harald wohl nur möglich, weil er nicht nur die Stenographie sondern auch die Fortentwicklung derselben, die Eilschrift, noch beherrscht. 
Während die Stenographie, ehemals notwendige Fertigkeit aller Schreibkräfte und Sekretärinnen, für Bürodiktate ausreicht, besteht die Eilschrift aus einem System von Kürzeln, das sich an Zeichen der Stenographie zwar noch anlehnt, aber so stark verkürzt ist, das man damit auch Reden und Diskussionen mitschreiben kann. In den Anfänger-Lehrgängen der Eilschrift, die nicht von der Schule sondern von der Industrie- und Handelskammer auf freiwilliger Basis angeboten wurden, lernten wir viele Wörter aus der allgemeinen Sprache zu verkürzen. So wurde das Wort Punkt zu lediglich einem Punkt auf dem Papier verkürzt, das Wort Lage zu einem stenographischen la, wobei auch das a stenographisch nur durch mehr Druck des stenographischen l ausgedrückt wird. Lage sieht dann geschrieben so aus wie ein umgedrehtes dickes Komma. Mit zunehmender Fertigkeit wird die Eilschrift, insbes. wenn es in die Fachgebiete geht, sehr individuell, so dass man nur noch selber lesen kann, was man geschrieben hat. Dabei spielt auch der Sachzusammenhang eine Rolle, weil ein- und dasselbe Kürzel je nach Fachgebiet eine andere Bedeutung haben kann.
Leider beherrschen nach Entwicklung der Tonband-Technik heutzutage nur noch wenige Menschen die Eilschrift. Auch ich habe diese anderer Prioritäten wegen nach der Schulzeit nicht mehr gepflegt, denke aber gerne zurück an die Zeit, als wir als interessierte Schüler Kürzel austauschten wie andere Menschen ihre Briefmarken. Schließlich war das ja auch eine Geheimschrift, die Eltern, Lehrer und Fremde nicht lesen konnten, eignete sich fürs Mogeln bei Klassenarbeiten und für Kurznachrichten an die eingeweihte Freundin.

Zur Zusammenfassung der Vorträge auf dem Magdeburger Symposium (obiger Hinweis von Ralf) werde ich a.a.O. noch etwas schreiben. Jetzt ist erst einmal Wochenenden angesagt und Erholung von den bisher 29 von 42 Bestrahlungen, die ich bisher ganz gut überstanden habe. Die Strahlentechnik ist doch viel besser geworden in den letzten 10 Jahren. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------

